

Getting hired - abstractbill
http://abstractstuff.livejournal.com/39138.html

======
justin
Man, if I knew you wanted to work at JTV so bad I could have pawned you off on
the desk by the bathroom.. :D

------
dstowell
> I spent the next four years waiting for a Green Card

Damn. We have to eliminate that wait.

~~~
pmjordan
Yeah, that sentence made me choke on my tea. I've been vaguely planning to
apply to YC for winter '09 as by then I've hopefully sorted the cofounder
issue, but if it's going to take that long to sort out the immigration crap
I'd rather spend my energy elsewhere.

